# General Datamines & Updates V.4



## Snowesque

This thread is now full and is continued in *Version 5*!
Click the archive for older updates.

*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (4.2.1c - 5.0.0)






Spoiler: 5.0.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.0*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/k50qXko
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Whimsy Valentine, Date Night, Valentine Rose, Valentine’s 2019, Valentine’s Memories, Valentine’s Jam Session, Crystal Collection (Pink), Confectionery, Gingerbread Forest, Cute Confections Shop, Chocolate Box, Honeycomb Home, Seasonal Memories, Choco Café Wall & Floor, Sweet Wall & Floor
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Eloise’s Flapjack, Beau’s Artisanal, Olivia’s Whimsical, Ellie’s Donut
> 
> *Goals*; Rosy Maple Moth
> 
> *Game Changes*
> - Increased to 16 regular camper animals campsite guests.
> - Increased friendship level to 62.
> - Optional widget to place on phone home screen.
> - Pocket Planner now shows upcoming main events, goals events, cookies, collections, animal batches, and reissues.
> - A new plan called the Merry Memories Plan increases seasonal rewards, adds customization to your planner, & other perks.
> 
> *Vintage Valentine*; https://imgur.com/Y7KZlxD
> 
> *Celeste’s Chocolate Terrace*; https://imgur.com/sljoqng
> 
> *Chocolate Forest*; https://imgur.com/4tFDo2y
> 
> *Gourmet Chocolatier Collection*; https://imgur.com/1q60UN5
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/QaJjWzA
> 
> *Kitty’s Chocolatier Cookie*; https://imgur.com/zccVU13
> 
> *Scattering Pose*; https://imgur.com/ZMtVl3u
> 
> *Cocoa Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/jAg015L
> 
> *My Sweetest Friend 2022*; https://imgur.com/XbxTEyy
> 
> *Chocolate-Bar Gifts*; https://imgur.com/JuBPlRb
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/2QRihVY



*Event Dates

Vintage Valentine*; Jan 27 - Feb 26
*Celeste’s Chocolate Terrace*; Jan 27 (P1) Jan 31 (P2) - Feb 7
*Chocolate Forest*; Jan 27
*Gourmet Chocolatier Collection*; Jan 30 - Feb 27
*Villagers*; Jan 31
*Kitty’s Chocolate Cookie*; Feb 1 - May 2
*Scattering Pose*; Feb 2 - 4
*The Cocoa Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 2 - 18
*Eloise’s Flapjack Cookie Restock*; Feb 3 - 15
*Beau’s Artisanal Cookie Restock*; Feb 4 - 15
*Whimsy Valentine, Date Night, Valentine Rose, Valentine’s 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Feb 4 - 15
*My Sweetest Friend Event, Stamp 2022*; Feb 4 - 26
*Olivia’s Whimsical Cookie Restock, Valentine’s Memories, Valentine’s Jam Session, Crystal Collection (Pink) Reissue Crafting*; Feb 5 - 15
*Ellie’s Donut Cookie Restock, Confectionery, Gingerbread Forest, Cute Confections Shop, Chocolate Box, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Feb 6 - 15
*Seasonal Memories Reissue Crafting*; Feb 7 - 18
*Rosy Maple Moth Goal*s; Feb 8 - 11
*Choco Café Wall & Floor, Sweet Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Feb 8 - 18





Spoiler: 4.4.2f Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2f*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/IlUroQ7, Pop Quiz: Icy Bites
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Snow Sparkle Collection, Label’s Crystal Tree, Snowfall Snowman, Snow Folks, Ice Park, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney , Snow Festival, Chill Hangout, Knitted, Crystal, Traditional Clothing, Lunar New Year Wall & Floor, Lively Lunar New Year
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Sprinkle’s Crystal, Hamlet’s Chilly, Zell’s Aquarium, Francine’s Sea, Skye’s Lavish Ball, Dom’s Funfair, Mitzi’s Aviary, Alice’s Salon
> 
> *Goals*; Ice Crystal
> 
> *Glimmering Ice Plaza*; https://imgur.com/LwJIt75
> 
> *Ice Palace Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/tl1iHGk
> 
> *Bundle-Up Collection*; https://imgur.com/OJZupOj
> 
> *Fang's Sterling Cookie*; https://imgur.com/ztfYjdL
> 
> *Kaleidoscope Rug Collection*; https://imgur.com/bJhHOQR
> 
> *Frosty Feast*; https://imgur.com/k6WVbEl



*Event Dates

Glimmering Ice Plaza*; Jan 11 - 18
*Ice Palace Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 12 - Feb 1
*Bundle-Up Collection*; Jan 13 - Feb 1
*Fang’s Sterling Cookie*; Jan 14 - Apr 14
*Pop Quiz: Icy Bites*; Jan 15 - Jan 26
*Snow Sparkle Collection, Label’s Crystal Tree, Snowfall Snowman, Snow Folks, Ice Park, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney , Snow Festival Reissue Crafting*; Jan 15 - 26
*Kaleidoscope Rug Collection*; Jan 18 - Fab 1
*Ice Crystal Goals*; Jan 19 - 22
*Sprinkle’s Crystal, Hamlet’s Chilly Cookies Restock*; Jan 19 - 26
*Frosty Feast*; Jan 20 - 26
*Chill Hangout, Knitted, Crystal Reissue Crafting*; Jan 21 - 26
*Zell’s Aquarium Cookie Restock*; Jan 22 - 25
*Francine’s Sea Cookie Restock*; Jan 23 - 26
*Skye’s Lavish Ball Cookie Restock*; Jan 24 - 27
*Traditional Clothing, Lunar New Year Wall & Floor, Lively Lunar New Year*; Jan 25 - Feb 2
*Dom’s Funfair, Mitzi’s Aviary, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Jan 26 - Feb 1





Spoiler: 4.4.2e Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2e*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/cTUuSvQ, Pop Quiz; Zen New Year
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Rotating Sushi Buffet, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Hanafuda Hangout, Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Creek Cooldown, Tranquil Tearoom, Garden Gathering, Camellia Zen, Summer Festival, City Living Wall & Floor, Red-Carpet Luxury, New Year’s Countdown, Fireworks, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Past New Year’s Gifts, Rock Fest, New Year’s 2018, Ninja Stealth Costume Collection, Tranquil Tone Outfits, Kimonos 2019, 2021, & 2020, 2019, Yukatas 2018 & 2019, Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree, ranquil Castle Keep, Fall Scenery Wall & Floor, Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Celia’s Chapel, Whitney’s Rose, Broccolo’s Band, Roald’s Beach, Filbert’s Rocket, Rosie’s Pop-star, Cherry’s Rockin’, Snake’s Ninja, Phoebe’s Fiery, Annalisa’s Calm, Lolly’s Celestial, Gladys’s Camellia, Cranston’s Temple, Chevre’s Serene
> 
> *Goals*; Harlequin Shrimp
> 
> *Creatures*; https://imgur.com/SLWRkpB
> 
> *Stamps, Poses*; https://imgur.com/I5fZTvA
> 
> *Cozy Holiday Scarf*; https://imgur.com/xpp2kc7
> 
> *Snowy Camellia Series*; https://imgur.com/Rk2Me2P
> 
> *New Year's Snow*; https://imgur.com/bxVcKju
> 
> *Tortimer's Origami Party*; https://imgur.com/6zWkQJF
> 
> *Mythical Kimono Collection*; https://imgur.com/zLBM5bz
> 
> *Shino’s Shrine Cookie*; https://imgur.com/2un2SUN
> 
> *Winter Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/sVxmuIW
> 
> *Upcoming*; https://imgur.com/eJoEwe9



*Event Dates

Cozy Holiday Scarf*; Dec 24
*Celia’s Chapel Cookie Restock*; Dec 25 - Jan 3
*Whitney’s Rose Cookie Restock*; Dec 26 - Jan 3
*Broccolo’s Band Cookie Restock*; Dec 27 - Jan 3
*Snowy Camellia Series*; Dec 28
*Roald’s Beach Cookie Restock*; Dec 28 - Jan 3
*Rotating Sushi Buffet, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Hanafuda Hangout, Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Creek Cooldown, Tranquil Tearoom, Garden Gathering, Camellia Zen, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; Dec 28 - Jan 11
*New Year’s Snow, Pop Quiz; Zen New Year*; Dec 29 - Jan 26
*Tortimer’s Origami Party*; Dec 29 (P1) Jan 2 (P2) - Jan 9; Dec 29 - Jan 26
*Filbert’s Rocket Cookie Restock*; Dec 30 - Jan 3
*City Living Wall & Floor, Red-Carpet Luxury, New Year’s Countdown, Fireworks, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Past New Year’s Gifts, Rock Fest, New Year’s 2018 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 30 - Jan 4
*Poses, Rosie’s Pop-star, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock*; Dec 31 - Jan 3
*Stamps*; Dec 31 - Jan 26
*Mythical Kimono Collection*; Dec 31 - Feb 1
*Shino’s Shrine Cookie*; Jan 1 - Apr 1
*Winter Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 3 - Feb 2
*Ninja Stealth Costume Collection, Tranquil Tone Outfits, Kimonos 2019, 2021, & 2020, 2019, Yukatas 2018 & 2019 Reissue Crafting*;
Jan 4 - 11
*New Year’s Wig Collection, Tasteful Kimono, Elegant Kimono Rerelease*; Jan 4 - 15
*Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Jan 5 - 12
*Snake’s Ninja Cookie Restock*; Jan 6 - 12
*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Jan 7 - 12
*Annalisa’s Calm, Lolly’s Celestial Cookies Restock*; Jan 8 - 12
*Gladys’s Camellia, Cranston’s Temple, Chevre’s Serene Cookies Restock*; Jan 9 - 12
*Harlequin Shrimp Goals*; Jan 10 - 13
*Tranquil Castle Keep, Fall Scenery Wall & Floor, Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*;
Jan 10 - 19





Spoiler: 4.4.2d Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2d*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/9CZwtb6, Pop Quiz: Lovely Lights
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Towering Toy Day Tree, Fluffy Fits, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp; Feather Fantasia, Feather Fury
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Egbert’s Cozy, Stella’s Sleepy, Judy’s Blooming, Colton’s Gilded
> 
> *Goals*; Lanterfly
> 
> *Illuminated Trees*; https://imgur.com/WfbdenM
> 
> *Jingle's Toy Day Gifts*; https://imgur.com/b6wUeFr
> 
> *Angelic Adornment Collection*; https://imgur.com/DkXgWXV
> 
> *Willow's Winged Cookie*; https://imgur.com/h2ycj5E
> 
> *Rustic Holiday Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/i0NR74n
> 
> *Winter Candlelight*; https://imgur.com/C7Zy7Kv



*Event Dates

Illuminated Trees*; Dec 13 - 20
*Styled-Up Wig, Coat 2018, Warm Winter Style, Festive Fun Wall & Floor, Toy Day Party, Colorful Memory, Rover’s Garden Safari, Brewster’s Winter Cote Reissue Crafting*; Dec 14 - 26
*Egbert’s Cozy Cookie Restock*; Dec 15 - 26
*Jingle’s Toy Day Gifts*; Dec 16 - 23
*Angelic Adornment Collection*; Dec 17 - 29
*Pop Quiz: Lovely Lights*; Dec 18 - 28
*Willow’s Winged Cookie*; Dec 28 - Mar 18
*Rustic Holiday Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 19 - 29
*Towering Toy Day Tree, Fluffy Fits, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp; Feather Fantasia, Feather Fury Reissue Crafting*; Dec 20 - 26
*Lanternfly Goals*; Dec 21 - 24
*Stella’s Sleepy, Judy’s Blooming Cookies Restock*; Dec 21 - 26
*Winter Candlelight*; Dec 22 - 28
*Colton’s Gilded Cookie Restock*; Dec 23 - 26





Spoiler: 4.4.2c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2c*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/cABkmW9, Pop Quiz: Twinkling Toy Day
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Cozy Knits, Old-School Autumn, Royal Party, and Time-Lapse Window, Past Toy Day Gifts, Jingle’s Floral Festivities, Kringle Mingle with Jingle, Toy Day Decor, Clocktower Carillon, Merry Toy Day, Jingle’s Holiday Balloon, Reissue Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor, Toy Day Solfège Bells, Glowing Garden, Toy Day Clothing, Regal Toy Day, Holiday 2017
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Felicity’s Kitty, Pecan’s House, Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique, Flurry’s Powdered, Fauna’s Toy Day, Rhonda’s Holiday
> 
> *Goals*; Angel Wing Clam
> 
> *Shari's Cottage Cookie*; https://imgur.com/vct6ORA
> 
> *Favorite Toys Collection*; https://imgur.com/yy8DyJi
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/rzXQaUD
> 
> *Jingle's Toy Day Treasures*; https://imgur.com/tuzwtdC
> 
> *Jingle's Merry Market*; https://imgur.com/1SLsGac
> 
> *Frozen Forest Terrain*; https://imgur.com/QHhmbFI
> 
> *Bianca's Lights Cookie*; https://imgur.com/InOY8eq
> 
> *Rotating Toy Day Tree*; https://imgur.com/h207BvH
> 
> *Festive Fawns & Felines Collection*; https://imgur.com/qazbqR5
> 
> *Snowfall Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/JsJAxP0
> 
> *Upcoming Events*; https://imgur.com/PvYrOQC



*Event Dates

Shari’s Cottage Cookie*; Nov 27 - Feb 25
*Favorite Toys Collection*; Nov 28 - Dec 28
*Villagers*; Nov 29
*Felicity’s Kitty, Pecan’s House, Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique Cookies Restock*; Nov 29 - Dec 6
*Cozy Knits, Old-School Autumn, Royal Party, and Time-Lapse Window Reissue Crafting*; Nov 29 - Dec 6
*Jingle’s Toy Day Treasures*; Nov 30 - Dec 28
*Jingle’s Merry Market*; Nov 30 (P1) Dec 4 (P2) - Dec 11
*Pop Quiz: Twinkling Toy Day*; Nov 30 - Dec 28
*Frozen Forest Terrain*; Nov 30
*Bianca’s Lights Cookie*; Dec 1 - Mar 1
*Flurry’s Powdered, Fauna’s Toy Day Cookies Restocked*; Dec 2 - 26
*Rotating Toy Day Tree*; Dec 3 - 29
*Past Toy Day Gifts, Jingle’s Floral Festivities, Kringle Mingle with Jingle, Toy Day Decor Reissue Crafting*; Dec 5 - 26
*Clocktower Carillon, Merry Toy Day, Jingle’s Holiday Balloon, Reissue Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Dec 6 - 26
*Toy Day Solfège Bells, Glowing Garden, Toy Day Clothing, Regal Toy Day, Holiday 2017 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 7 - 26
*Rhonda’s Holiday Cookie Restock*; Dec 8 - 26
*Erik’s Workshop Cookie Restock*; Dec 9 - 26
*Festive Fawns & Felines Collection*; Dec 10 - 29
*Snowfall Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 11 - 29
*Angel Wing Clam Goals*; Dec 12 - 15





Spoiler: 4.4.2b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2b*
> 
> *Feature Changes*
> Friendship level raised to 60.
> Material inventory raised to 644.
> Leaf Ticket inventory raised to 1200.
> Regular Gifts
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/VJB3Vqg, Pop Quiz: Botanical Bliss
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Fall Fads, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Feline Friendly, Classic Wall & Floor, Antique Wall & Floor, Chill Greenhouse, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Celeste’s Café Corner, Leif’s Flower Stand, Busking Park, Streetcar Travels, Misty Scavengings, Sidewalk Showstopper, City Slickin’, Third-Anniversary Celebration, Pastel Balloons, Dreamy Pastels, 2nd Anniversary Celebration, Blue Jazz Session, Regal Rose Garden, Anniversary Celebration, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, First Anniversary Gardening, Sable’s Knitting Table, Mable’s Vintage Corner, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Look-Alike
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Maggie’s Florist, Vesta’s Chic, Stitch’s Patch, Tia’s Rosewater, Tasha’s Hip-rose, Kitt’s Plushie, Agnes’s Grand, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Nana’s Glazen, Dotty’s Tea-party, Wendy’s Snowy, Isabelle’s Café
> 
> *Goals*; Lacewing, Threadfin Trevally
> 
> *Stamps & Poses*; https://imgur.com/rDFWSMg
> 
> *Tea-Olive Room Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/oc9jZw0
> 
> *Ursala’s Bouquet Cookie*; https://imgur.com/hDBYThA
> 
> *Cottage Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/GjLKUh1
> 
> *Fall Florals Outfit Collection*; https://imgur.com/KjlokeN
> 
> *Fourth-anniv. Flower Art Gift-for-All*; https://imgur.com/JKV9KEu
> 
> *Comfy Quilt Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/QdnHik2



*Event Dates

Lacewing Goals*; Nov 11 - 14
*Fall Fads, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Wiggin’ Out Reissue Crafting*; Nov 11 - 29
*Tea-Olive Room Fishing Tourney*; Nov 12 - 20
*Ursala’s Bouquet Cookie*; Nov 13 - Feb 11
*Maggie’s Florist Cookie Restock*; Nov 14 - 29
*Cottage Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 15 - 30
*Pop Quiz: Botanical Bliss*; Nov 16 - 29
*Feline Friendly, Classic Wall & Floor, Antique Wall & Floor, Chill Greenhouse, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt Reissue Crafting* ; Nov 16 - 21
*Fall Florals Outfit Collection*; Nov 17 - 30
*Celeste’s Café Corner, Leif’s Flower Stand*; Nov 18 - 29
*Busking Park, Streetcar Travels, Misty Scavengings, Sidewalk Showstopper, City Slickin’ Reissue Crafting*; Nov 19 - 29
*Threadfin Trevally Goals*; Nov 20 - 23
*Fourth-anniv. Flower Art Gift-for-All, Poses*; Nov 20
*Stamps*; Nov 20 - Dec 6
*Comfy Quilt Scavenger Hunt*; Nov 21 - 29
*Third-Anniversary Celebration, Pastel Balloons, Dreamy Pastels, 2nd Anniversary Celebration, Blue Jazz Session, Regal Rose Garden, Anniversary Celebration, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, First Anniversary Gardening Reissue Crafting*; Nov 22 - Dec 6
*Vesta’s Chic, Stitch’s Patch, Tia’s Rosewater Cookies Restock*; Nov 24 - 29
*Sable’s Knitting Table, Mable’s Vintage Corner, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Look-Alike Reissue Crafting*; Nov 25 - 29
*Tasha’s Hip-rose, Kitt’s Plushie, Agnes’s Grand, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Nana’s Glazen, Dotty’s Tea-party, Wendy’s Snowy, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 6





Spoiler: 4.4.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.2*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/kaYc3ZN, Pop Quiz: Harvest Party
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Flick’s Bug Cage, C.J.’s Cooler, Tommy’s & Timmy’s Nook Inc. Banner, Tom Nook’s Office Table, Island Excursion Invite,
> BBQ Camp, All-Natural Camping, Ginkgo Terrace, Crisp Veggie Patch, Honeycomb Home
> 
> *Restock*; Olivia’s Whimsical, Apple’s Glazier, Julia’s Palace, Punchy’s Crunch, Goldie’s Library, Piper’s Sunbeam Cookies
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/NPJ90P4
> 
> *Fourth Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/KHdNJRu
> 
> *Franklin's Harvest Festival Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/THLZF2r
> 
> *Candlelit Creek Terrain*; https://imgur.com/KUvLc0D
> 
> *Henry's Glamping Cookie*; https://imgur.com/CIwTGR6
> 
> *Fall Knits and Plaid Collection*; https://imgur.com/rCi2c6N
> 
> *Cottage Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/GjLKUh1
> 
> *Upcoming Events*; https://imgur.com/2wYwPLo



*Event Dates

Villagers*; Oct 28
*Flick’s Bug Cage, C.J.’s Cooler, Tommy’s & Timmy’s Nook Inc. Banner, Tom Nook’s Office Table, Island Excursion Invite Reissue Crafting*; Oct 28 - Jan 11
*Olivia’s Whimsical, Apple’s Glazier, Julia’s Palace Cookies Restock*; Oct 29 - Nov 3
*Fourth Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event*; Oct 30 - Nov 29
*Franklin’s Harvest Festival Gardening Event*; Oct 30 (P1) Nov 3 (P2) - Nov 10
*Pop Quiz: Harvest Party*; Oct 30 - Nov 29
*Candlelit Creek Terrain*; Oct 31
*Henry’s Glamping Cookie*; Nov 1 - Jan 30
*Fall Knits and Plaids Collection*; Nov 2 - 30
*Cafe Cool, Tranquil Wall & Floor, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Nov 4 - 12
*Pocket to Palm*; Nov 5 - 12
*Punchy’s Crunch Cookie Restock*; Nov 5 - 12
*Goldie’s Library Cookie Restock*; Nov 6- 12
*BBQ Camp, All-Natural Camping, Ginkgo Terrace, Crisp Veggie Patch, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Nov 7 - 12
*Piper’s Sunbeam Cookie Restock*; Nov 8 - 12
*Butch’s Candlelite Cookie Restock*; Nov 9 - 12





Spoiler: 4.4.1c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.1c*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/q1PxoQx
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Starry Lights, Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater, Fright Night, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches, Jack’s Halloween Hunt, Mystical Halloween Magic, Creepy Candy Castle, Ghoulish Gala, Brewster’s Coop, Elegance Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor, Enchanted Costume, Whimsy Valentine, Costume Party 2019
> 
> *Restock*; Julian’s Stardust, Raymond’s Scholar Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Fruitful Harvest, Black Ghost
> 
> *Gothic Lace, Constellation Camper Skins*; https://imgur.com/19TbyE2
> 
> *Starry Star Signs Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/tv1MDYA
> 
> *Star Signs Dress Collection*; https://imgur.com/lbHqvqg
> 
> *Queenie's Mystic Cookie*; https://imgur.com/D3HMc6X
> 
> *Sweet Scavenger Haunt*; https://imgur.com/ittPa8r
> 
> *Spirited Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/ydrxHUj



*Event Dates

Fruitful Harvest Goals*; Oct 11 - 14
*Starry Star Signs Fishing Tourney*; Oct 12 - 20
*Star Signs Dress Collection*; Oct 13 - Nov 1
*Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Starry Lights Reissue Crafting*; Oct 14 - 21
*Julian’s Stardust Cookie Restock*; Oct 15 - 21
*Raymond’s Scholar Cookie Restock*; Oct 16 - 21
*Queenie’s Mystic Cookie*; Oct 17 - Jan 15
*Pop Quiz: Mystery Manor*; Ocy 17 - 29
*Gothic Lace, Constellation Camper Skins*; Oct 18
*Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater Reissue Crafting*; Oct 19 - Nov 1
*Black Ghost Goals*; Oct 20 - 23
*Sweet Scavenger Haunt*; Oct 21 - 29
*All Things Orange*; Oct 22 - 29
*Fright Night, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches, Jack’s Halloween Hunt Reissue Crafting*; Oct 22 - Nov 1
*Mystical Halloween Magic, Creepy Candy Castle, Ghoulish Gala Reissue Crafting*; Oct 23 - Nov 1
*Spirited Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 24 - Nov 1
*Halloween Decor*; Oct 25 - Nov 5
*Brewster’s Coop, Elegance Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor*; Oct 26 - Nov 1
*Enchanted Costume, Whimsy Valentine, Costume Party 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Oct 27 - Nov 1





Spoiler: 4.4.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.1b
> 
> HH*; https://imgur.com/2OQr5Ka
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Reissue Wall & Floor, Garden Labyrinth, Potion Commotion, Gyroidite, Crystal (Pink), Crystal
> 
> *Restock*; Hopkin’s Game, Chief’s Fall, Kiki’s Black Cat, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookies
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Preview Image*; https://imgur.com/OTpRnai
> 
> *Halloween Poses & Stamps*; https://imgur.com/OTpRnai
> 
> *Jack's Pumpkin Party Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/IjDeBlg
> 
> *Jack's Fantastical Fable Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/i0wDmtT
> 
> *Hero's Quest Collection*; https://imgur.com/mpqVT0z
> 
> *Poncho's Hero Cookie*; https://imgur.com/mZs7QT2
> 
> *Heroic Adventure Series Terrain*; https://imgur.com/cf5ftJt
> 
> *Jack's Throne of Darkness*; https://imgur.com/h64xxnj
> 
> *My Nintendo Halloween Face Paint*; https://imgur.com/8hqFOu4
> 
> *Mysterious Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/mOEgP8r
> 
> *Upcoming Events*; https://imgur.com/j58dtPp



*Event Dates

Jack’s Pumpkin Party Seasonal Event*; Sep 29 - Oct 29
*Jack’s Fantastical Fable Gardening Event*; Sep 29 (P1) Oct 3 (P2) - Oct 10
*Pop Quiz: Hero’s Quest*; Sep 29 - Oct 29
*Heroic Adventure Series Terrain*; Sep 29
*Halloween Poses & Stamps*; Sep 29 - Nov 1
*Hero’s Quest Collection*; Sep 30 - Nov 1
*Poncho’s Hero Cookie*; Oct 1 - Dec 30
*Hopkin’s Game Cookie Restock*; Oct 2 - 10
*Jack’s Throne of Darkness*; Oct 4 - Dec 3
*My Nintendo Halloween Face Paint*; Oct 4 - 29
*Mysterious Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 5 - Nov 1
*Reissue Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Oct 6 - 12
*Garden Labyrinth, Potion Commotion, Gyroidite, Crystal (Pink), Crystal Reissue Crafting*; Oct 7 - 12
*Chief’s Fall Cookie Restock*; Oct 8 - Nov 1
*Kiki’s Black Cat Cookie Restock*; Oct 9 - Nov 1
*Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookies Restock, HH Classes Reissue*; Oct 10 - Nov 1





Spoiler: 4.4.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 4.4.1*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/0dpsjtL
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree, Seasonal Memories 1, Garden Gathering, Summer Festival, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen, Creek Cooldown, Fireworks, Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Tranquil Tearoom, Seasonal Memories 2, Forest Painting, Truffle Treasures, Fruit Party, Retro Café, Acorn Accruement, Vineyard, Far Out Fashion, Animal Apparel #1, Backpack, Autumn Art, Animal Apparel #2, Steampunk Wall & Floor, Isabelle’s Leisure Tree
> 
> *Restock*; Carrie’s Apple, Maple’s Autumn Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Insect Orchestra, Anatomical Murex
> 
> *Maple Leaf Zen-Room Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/KDRUP51
> 
> *Autumn-View Window Collection*; https://imgur.com/4ggEDOv
> 
> *Olive’s Toadstool Cookie*; https://imgur.com/fIh7Rbz
> 
> *Admiring Autumn Event*; https://imgur.com/cOg1xEe
> 
> *Autumn Orchard Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/tJpfXdz
> 
> *Fruity Fall Outfit Collection*; https://imgur.com/JToUlWq
> 
> *Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/NhDjrtf



*Event Dates

Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Sep 9 - 13
*Insect Orchestra Goals*; Sep 10 - 13
*Maple-Leaf Zen Room Fishing Tourne*y; Sep 11 - 18
*Autumn-View Window Collection*; Sep 12 - 29
*Seasonal Memories 1 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 13 - 28
*Garden Gathering, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; Sep 14 - 28
*Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting*; Sep 15 - 28
*New Normal Classes*; Sep 16
*Creek Cooldown, Fireworks Reissue Crafting*; Sep 16 - 28
*Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Tranquil Tearoom Reissue Crafting*; Sep 17 - 28
*Olive’s Toadstool Cookie*; Sep 18 - Dec 17
*Anatomical Murex Goals*; Sep 19 - 22
*Admiring Autumn Event*; Sep 19 - 28
*Pop Quiz: A Fruitful Fall*; Sep 19 - 28
*Seasonal Memories 2 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 19 - 28
*Autumn Orchard Scavenger Hunt*; Sep 20 - 28
*Fruity Fall Outfit Collection*; Sep 1 - 21
*Forest Painting, Truffle Treasures, Fruit Party Reissue Crafting*; Sep 22 - 28
*Retro Café, Acorn Accruement, Vineyard Reissue Crafting*; Sep 23 - 28
*Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 24 - 29
*Far Out Fashion, Animal Apparel #1, Backpack, Autumn Art, Animal Apparel #2, Steampunk Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Sep 25 - 28
*Isabelle’s Leisure Tree Reissue Crafting*; Sep 26 - 28
*Carrie’s Apple, Maple’s Autumn Cookies Restock, HH Classes Reissue*; Sep 27 - Oct 4





Spoiler: 4.4.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.4.0 Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/HFnlGO0
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Kimono 2021, 2020, & 2019, Yukata 2018 & 2019
> 
> *Restock*; Apollo’s Cinema, Lolly’s Celestial, Cranston’s Temple, Gladys’s Camellia, Chevre’s Serene, Phoebe’s Fiery Cookies
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Current Creatures*; https://imgur.com/vV5cuDi
> 
> *Reactions*; https://imgur.com/no24I7o
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/fM3RI4E
> 
> *My Nintendo Large Leafy Mask*; https://imgur.com/vu07r1u
> 
> *Falling-Foliage Terrain*; https://imgur.com/MnUweAR
> 
> *Autumn Leaf-Peeping Picnic Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/f3P43VF
> 
> *Isabelle’s Lunar Lookout Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/KzAxufP
> 
> *Celestial Festival Collection*; https://imgur.com/Rq0KrcW
> 
> *Blanche’s Inn Cookie*; https://imgur.com/1rKbI6X
> 
> *Fall Scenery Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/ZdYUMNt



*Event Dates

Apollo’s Cinema Cookie Restock*; Aug 26 - Sep 26
*Villagers*; Aug 26
*Lolly’s Celestial Cookie Restock*; Aug 27 - Sep 3
*Cranston’s Temple Cookie Restock, Returning Event Classes*; Aug 28 - Sep 3
*My Nintendo Large Leafy Mask*; Aug 28 - Sep 28
*Autumn Leaf-Peeping Picnic Seasonal Event*; Aug 29 - Sep 28
*Isabelle’s Lunar Lookout Gardening Event*; Aug 29 (P1) Sep 2 (P2) - Sep 9
*Pop Quiz: Autumn Elegance*; Aug 29 - Sep 28
*Falling-Foliage Terrain*; Aug 29
*Celestial Festival Collection*; Aug 31 - Sep 29
*Blanche's Inn Cookie*; Sep 1 - Nov 30
*Fall Scenery Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 3 - 29
*Gladys’s Camellia Cookie Restock*; Sep 4 - 13
*Chevre’s Serene Cookie Restock*; Sep 5 - 13
*Kimono Collection 2021, 2020, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 6 - 13
*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019* *Reissue Crafting*; Sep 7 - 13
*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Sep 8 - 13





Spoiler: 4.3.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.3.0b Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/ohCobUV, Pop Quiz: Ocean Treasure
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; City Slickin’, Streetcar Travels, Steampunk, Old-School Autumn, Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope, Terrarium Decor, Chill Hangout, Bubble Bonanza
> 
> *Restock*; Wolfgang’s Cog, Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Summer Gem Bug, Giant Arapaima
> 
> *Deep Sea Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/5G9kcdU
> 
> *Opal's Jewel-Lab Cookie*; https://imgur.com/RwCcU5g
> 
> *Stayin' Cool Collection*; https://imgur.com/88Wv0Be
> 
> *Terrarium Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/Nvx6bJl
> 
> *Aqua Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/mx3CCkZ



*Event Dates

Summer Gem Bug Goals*; Aug 10 - 13
*Pearl-oyster Shell Plush (MyNintendo)*; Aug 10 - 28
*Deep Sea Fishing Tourney*; Aug 11 - 18
*Opal’s Jewel-lab Cookie*; Aug 12 - Nov 11
*Pop Quiz: Ocean Treasure*; Aug 13 - 28
*New Normal HH Classes*; Aug 13
*City Slickin’, Streetcar Travels Reissue Crafting*; Aug 14 - 20
*Wolfgang’s Cog Cookie Restock*; Aug 15 - 20
*Steampunk Collection Reissue Crafting*; Aug 16 - 20
*Old-School Autumn Reissue Crafting*; Aug 17 - 20
*Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope Reissue Crafting*; Aug 18 - 23
*Stayin’ Cool Collection*; Aug 19 - 29
*Giant Arapaima Goals*; Aug 19 - 22
*Terrarium Scavenger Hunt*; Aug 20 - 28
*Aqua Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 21 - 29
*Terrarium Decor Reissue Crafting*; Aug 22 - 29
*Chill Hangout, Bubble Bonanza Reissue Crafting*; Aug 23 - 29
*Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookie Restock*; Aug 25 - 29





Spoiler: 4.3.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.3.0 Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feature Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Simple Snapshot Mode*
> - New templates for AR mode for easier use.
> - Two new limited-time templates.
> - Using this & tweeting #ACPCFoodie for a limited time will net a reward.
> *Auto-Designer*
> - Clears your campsite, then event items will be placed according to the pre-set layout as you collect them.
> *Other*
> - Fortune cookie stall Interface updated.
> - Foreground camper stop removed from some terrain options.
> - Handheld items no longer display with a stand.
> - Cicadas can be heard on the island.
> - More UI changes.
> 
> 
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/dBtmfCv, Pop Quiz: Seabed Whimsy
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Underwater World 1, 2, 3, & 4, Pirate Life
> 
> *Restock*; Francine’s Sea, Rod’s Adventure Cookies
> 
> *Stamps & Poses*; https://imgur.com/wCgmvj0
> 
> *Pascal’s Pearl Plunge Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/uH0qsXB
> 
> *Pascal’s Deep-Sea Digs Gardening Even*t; https://imgur.com/BVN0hjt
> 
> *Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush*; https://imgur.com/CNEjDA1
> 
> *Deep-Sea Fantasy Terrain*; https://imgur.com/TZlQsKN
> 
> *Marina's Mermaid Cookie*; https://imgur.com/xB8nJKE
> 
> *Mystical Mermaid Collection*; https://imgur.com/DpHMTu1
> 
> *Mermaid Castle*; https://imgur.com/7f5ZNCo
> 
> *Deep-Sea Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/uRcURjM



*Event Dates

Pascal’s Pearl Plunge Seasonal Event*; Jul 29 - Aug 28
*Pascal’s Deep-Sea Digs Gardening Event*; Jul 29 P1 Aug 2 P2 - Aug 9
*Pop Quiz: Seabed Whimsy*; Jul 29 - Aug 28
*Summer Vacation Vibes Log-in Bonuses*; Jul 29 - Aug 5
*Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush*; ?
*Deep-sea Fantasy Terrain*; Jul 31
*Marina’s Mermaid Cookie*; Aug 1 - Oct 30
*Mystical Mermaid Collection*; Aug 3 - 20
*Underwater World 1 & 2 Reissue Crafting*; Aug 4 - 20
*Mermaid Castle*; Aug 5 - 20
*Underwater World 3 & 4, Pirate Life Reissue Crafting*; Aug 6 - 20
*Francine’s Sea Cookie Restock*; Aug 7 - 20
*Rod’s Adventure Cookie Restock*; Aug 8 - 20





Spoiler: 4.2.1h Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1h Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/bOEvALo, Pop Quiz: Tropical Café, Lottie’s Moving Up
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Merry Mariner, Country Patio, All-Natural Camping, Digby’s Hammock, Floral Wall & Floor, Sweet Wall & Floor, Jelly, Cool Scoop, Antique Wall & Floor, Honeycomb Home
> 
> *Restock*; Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon, Audie’s Lemon, Beau’s Artisanal, Eloise’s Flapjack, Marshal’s Pastry, Hamlet’s Chilly, Dom’s Funfair Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Ocean Gem, Surprise Eel
> 
> *BBQ Camp Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/t5gfv0Z
> 
> *Outdoor Adventurer Collection*; https://imgur.com/tWcuFPe
> 
> *Harvey’s Wood Cabin*; https://imgur.com/G5vMyny
> 
> *Rex’s Food-Truck Cookie*; https://imgur.com/FzGlJrm
> 
> *Greenhouse Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/krWCmXX
> 
> *Ellie’s Donut Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Kko0p5k



*Event Dates

Merry Mariner Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jul 10 - 17
*Ocean Gem Goals*; Jul 11 - 14
*BBQ Camp Fishing Tourney*; Jul 12 - 18
*Outdoor Adventurer Collection*; Jul 13 - 30
*Harvey’s Wood Cabin*; Jul 14 - Aug 12
*Pop Quiz: Tropical Café*; Jul 15 - 28
*Country Patio Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jul 15 - 29
*Rex’s Food-truck Cookie*; Jul 16 - Oct 14
*All-Natural Camping Reissue Crafting*; Jul 17 - 24
*Digby’s Hammock Reissue Craftin*g; Jul 18 - 24
*Surprise Eel Goals*; Jul 19 - 22
*Greenhouse Scavenger Hunt*; Jul 20 - 28
*Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Jul 21 - 29
*Lottie’s Moving Up*; Jul 22 - 31
*Floral Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 22 - 29
*Ellie’s Donut Cookie*; Jul 23 - Oct 21
*Audie’s Lemon, Beau’s Artisanal Cookies Restock*; Jul 24 - 29
*Sweet Wall & Floor, Jelly, Cool Scoop Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29
*Eloise’s Flapjack Cookie Restock*; Jul 26 - 29
*Marshal’s Pastry Cookie Restock*; Jul 26 - Aug 2
*Antique Wall & Floor, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Jul 27 - 29
*Hamlet’s Chilly, Dom’s Funfair Cookies Restock*; Jul 28 - Aug 2





Spoiler: 4.2.1g Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1g Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/WQkl0n5, Pop Quiz: Summer Memories
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Beachwear 2019 & 2020, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor, Pascal’s Kiddie Pool, Sunflower Patch, Beach Resort, Port Resort, Poolside
> 
> *Restock*; Roald’s Beach, Bluebear’s Party Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Ocean Gem
> 
> *Preview Image*; https://imgur.com/11gY63o
> 
> *Creatures*; https://imgur.com/gCMJ50U / *Removed*; https://imgur.com/yeVzV5h / *Added*; https://imgur.com/YQQf8pI
> 
> *Stamps*; https://imgur.com/ecFIj7v
> 
> *Tropical Island Paradise Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/QH4t05L
> 
> *Kapp’n’s Summer Resort Vacation Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/JkqpeQO
> 
> *Beachwear Collection 2021*; https://imgur.com/ajUGHYp
> 
> *O-Hare's Pool Cookie*; https://imgur.com/YWdWdUU
> 
> *Sunset Beach Terrain*; https://imgur.com/iO6Qhy1
> 
> *Paradise Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/w9Dv4ou



*Event Dates

Tropical Island Paradise Seasonal Event, Stamps*; Jun 29 - Jul 28
*Kapp’n’s Summer Resort Vacation Gardening Event*; Jun 29 (P1) Jul 3 (P2) - Jul 10
*Pop Quiz: Summer Memories*; Jun 29 - Jul 28
*Beachwear Collection 2021*; Jun 29 - Jul 29
*Summer Creatures*; Jun 29
*Roald’s Beach, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Jun 30 - Jul 7
*O’Hare's Pool Cookie*; Jul 1 - Sep 29
*Sunset Beach Terrain*; Jul 2
*Beachwear 2019, 2020 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 3 - 11
*Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 5 - 29
*Pascal’s Kiddie Pool Reissue Crafting*; Jul 6 - 11
*Sunflower Patch, Beach Resort Reissue Crafting*; Jul 7 - 29
*Port Resort, Poolside Reissue Crafting*; Jul 8 - 29
*Paradise Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 9 - 29





Spoiler: 4.2.1f Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1f Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/GpBHuiJ
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Idle Beats with DJ KK, Punk Rock Rage, DJ KK’s Beat Booth, New Year’s Countdown, Snow Globe, Misty Scavenging, Electric Aquarium, Starry Lights
> 
> *Restock*; Julian’s Stardust, Zell’s Aquarium, Hopkin’s Game, Chief’s Fall Feels, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookie Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit
> 
> *Journal*; https://imgur.com/RshGTyD
> 
> *Cyber Style Collection*; https://imgur.com/HR3tCBl
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/0SlGBr1
> 
> *Electropop Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/LrMBZGM



*Event Dates

Cyber Style Collection*; Jun 18 - 29
*Julian’s Stardust, Zell’s Aquarium Cookies Restock*; Jun 19 - 24
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Jun 19 - 22
*Electropop Scavenger Hunt*; Jun 20 - 28
*Idle Beats with DJ KK, Punk Rock Rage, DJ KK’s Beat Booth Reissue Crafting*; Jun 21 - 29
*Hopkin’s Game Cookie Restock*; Jun 22 - 27
*New Year’s Countdown, Snow Globe, Misty Scavenging Reissue Crafting*; Jun 23 - 29
*Electric Aquarium, Starry Lights Reissue Crafting*; Jun 24 - Jul 7
*Chief’s Fall Feels Cookie Restock*; Jun 25 - Jul 30
*Lucky’s Frightful Cookie Restock*; Jun 26 - Jul 3
*Muffy’s Creepy Cookie Restock*; Jun 27 - Jul 3
*New Animal Maps, HH Ranks, Normal Classes*; Jun 28





Spoiler: 4.2.1e Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1e Update*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/cy8Ee9w, Pop Quiz: Quiet Comfort
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Wedding Party, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding, Coat 2018, Date Night, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Fluffy Fits, Valentine’s Jam Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony, Ocean View Wall & Floor, Classic Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Evil Elegance Wall & Floor Collections, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Denim, Pastel Balloons, Gothic Rose, Ghoulish Gala, Regal Rose Garden, Dream Pastels
> 
> *Restock*; Skye’s Lavish Ball, White Gothic-rose
> 
> *Goals*; Pretty Papillion
> 
> *Time-Lapse Window Collection*; https://imgur.com/qvWNx26
> 
> *Luxe Life Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/OYUg0ih
> 
> *Reneigh's Luxury Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Jzo9RCj
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/0SlGBr1



*Event Dates

Time-Lapse Window Collection*; Jun 9 - 29
*Pretty Papillon Goals*; Jun 10 - 13
*Wedding Party, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding Reissue Crafting*; Jun 10 - 29
*Luxe Life Fishing Tourney*; Jun 11 - 18
*Reneigh’s Luxury Cookie*; Jun 12 - Sep 10
*Pop Quiz: Quiet Comfort*; Jun 13 - 28
*Coat 2018, Date Night, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Fluffy Fits Collections Reissue Crafting*; Jun 13 - 21
*Valentine’s Jam Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony Reissue Crafting*; Jun 14 - 20
*Ocean View Wall & Floor, Classic Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Evil Elegance Wall & Floor Collections, Kick’s Vintage Camera Reissue Crafting*; Jun 15 - 23
*Skye’s Lavish Ball, White Gothic-rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 16 - 21
*Denim, Pastel Balloons, Gothic Rose, Ghoulish Gala, Regal Rose Garden, Dream Pastels Reissue Crafting*; Jun 17 - 23





Spoiler: 4.2.1d Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1d Update*
> 
> Sky Blue Gift Island now available.
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/jgvzNbR, Pop Quiz: Big-City Banquet, Wedding Classes
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Wedding 2019 & 2020, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor, K. K. Slider’s Prize Guitar, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp
> 
> *Restock*; Vesta’s Chic, Carrie’s Apple, Celia’s Chapel, Grim Lily, Butch’s Candlelit, Whitney’s Rose Cookies
> 
> *Gifts*; https://imgur.com/hAE75OT
> 
> *Stamps*; https://imgur.com/nF1O4So
> 
> *Monthly Image*; https://imgur.com/GWRGBvr
> 
> *Red-Carpet Luxury Collection*; https://imgur.com/K3rbwA8
> 
> *Bustling City Business Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/sDy0Udq
> 
> *Label's Sleek City Slickers Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/k0O2H6y
> 
> *Mega Metropolis Terrain*; https://imgur.com/Rh3ZOwu
> 
> *Gloria's Starlight Cookie*; https://imgur.com/lb2zhuK
> 
> *City Living Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/g5Xp7Vd



*Event Dates

Vesta’s Chic Cookie Restock*; May 27 - Jun 3
*Carrie’s Apple Cookie Restock*; May 28 - Jun 3
*Red-Carpet Luxury Collection*; May 29 - Jun 29
*Bustling City Business Seasonal Event*; May 30 - Jun 28
*Label’s Sleek City Slickers Gardening Event*; May 30 (P1) Jun 3 (P2) - Jun 9
*Pop Quiz: Big-City Banquet*; May 30 - Jun 28
*Mega Metropolis Terrain*; May 31
*Gloria’s Starlight Cookie*; Jun 1 - Aug 30
*City Living Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 2 - 29
*Celia’s Chapel Cookie Restoc*k; Jun 4 - 14
*Grim Lily Cookie Restock*; Jun 5 - 14
*Butch’s Candlelit, Whitney’s Rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 6 - 14
*HH Wedding Classes Reissue*; Jun 7 - 14
*Wedding 2019 & 2020, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Collections, K. K. Slider’s Prize Guitar, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp Reissue Crafting*; Jun 8 - 16





Spoiler: 4.2.1c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1c Update*
> 
> *HHA*; Pop Quiz: Sushi Stealth,
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/cf5s8k9
> 
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Elegant Aquarium, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen, Rainy Day, Yukata Collection 2018, 2019, Haunted Garden, Creek Cooldown, Wisp’s Willow Tree
> 
> *Restock*; Lily’s Hydrangea Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Bright Dragonfly, Bring on the Bells
> 
> *Poses, Stamps*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/aXU73QB
> 
> 
> *Tranquil Castle Keep*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/qQAOaip
> 
> 
> *Rotating Sushi Buffet Fishing Tourney*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/LDbYpZN
> 
> 
> *Snake's Ninja Cookie*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/z5ABkdK
> 
> 
> *Ninja Stealth Costume Collection*; https://imgur.com/fdwZw0z
> 
> *Garden Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/xP2JPtK
> 
> *Noiseless Ninja Fortress Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/aXU73QB



*Event Dates

Tranquil Castle Keep*; May 12 - 29
*Bright Dragonfly Goals*; May 12 - 15
*Poses, Stamps*; May 12 - 29
*Rotating Sushi Buffet Fishing Tourney*; May 13 - 19
*Snake’s Ninja Cookie*; May 14 - Aug 12
*Ninja Stealth Costume Collection*; May 15 - 29
*Pop Quiz: Sushi Stealth*; May 16 - 30
*Garden Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; May 17 - 29
*Elegant Aquarium, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting*; May 18 - 30
*Lily’s Hydrangea Cookie Restock*; May 20 - Jul 4
*Bring on the Bells Goals*; May 20 - 23
*Rainy Day Collection*; May 20 - Jul 4
*Noiseless Ninja Fortress Scavenger Hunt*; May 21 - 29
*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; May 22 - 30
*Haunted Garden, Creek Cooldown Reissue Crafting*; May 23 - 30
*Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; May 24 - 30





*Post Archive*


Spoiler: Posts (3)



*Version Three - Updates (3.2.1c - 4.2.1b)*


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Stamps & Poses
- Bright Dragonfly, Bring on the Bells Goals
- Rotating Sushi Buffet Fishing Tourney
- Snake's Ninja Cookie
- Ninja Stealth Costume Collection
- Noiseless Ninja Fortress Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rotating Sushi Buffet Fishing Tourney*; May 13 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Snake’s Ninja Cookie*; May 14 - Aug 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements after the passed couple days! 

*Ninja Stealth Costume Collection*; May 15 - 29

*Pop Quiz: Sushi Stealth*; May 16 - 30

*Garden Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; May 17 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Elegant Aquarium, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting*;  May 18 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Lily’s Hydrangea Cookie Restock*; May 20 - Jul 4

*Bring on the Bells Goals*; May 20 - 23

*Rainy Day Collection*; May 20 - Jul 4


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Noiseless Ninja Fortress Scavenger Hunt*; May 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passes few days! 

*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; May 22 - 30

*Haunted Garden, Creek Cooldown Reissue Crafting*; May 23 - 30

*Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; May 24 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sky-Blue Gift Island*; May 25


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1d has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Gifts
- Stamps
- Terrain
- Red-Carpet Luxury Collection
- Bustling City Business Seasonal Event
- Label's Sleek City Slickers Gardening Event
- Gloria's Starlight Cookie
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Vesta’s Chic Cookie Restock*; May 27 - Jun 3


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Carrie’s Apple Cookie Restock*; May 28 - Jun 3


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passes few days! 

*Red-Carpet Luxury Collection*; May 29 - Jun 29

*Bustling City Business Seasonal Event*; May 30 - Jun 28

*Label’s Sleek City Slickers Gardening Event*; May 30 (P1) Jun 3 (P2) - Jun 9

*Pop Quiz: Big-City Banquet*; May 30 - Jun 28

*Mega Metropolis Terrain*; May 31


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gloria’s Starlight Cookie*; Jun 1 - Aug 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*City Living Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 2 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Label’s Sleek City Slickers Gardening Event P2*; Jun 3 - 9


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Celia’s Chapel Cookie Restock*; Jun 4 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passes few days! 

*Grim Lily Cookie Restock*; Jun 5 - 14

*Butch’s Candlelit, Whitney’s Rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 6 - 14

*HH Wedding Classes Reissue*; Jun 7 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wedding 2019 & 2020, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Collections, K. K. Slider’s Prize Guitar, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp Reissue Crafting*; Jun 8 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Time-Lapse Window Collection*; Jun 9 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1e has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes
- Pretty Papillion Goals
- Time-Lapse Window Collection
- Luxe Life Fishing Tourney
- Reneigh's Luxury Cookie
- Villagers


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pretty Papillon Goals*; Jun 10 - 13

*Wedding Party, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding Reissue Crafting*; Jun 10 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Luxe Life Fishing Tourney*; Jun 11 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Reneigh’s Luxury Cookie*; Jun 12 - Sep 10

*Pop Quiz: Quiet Comfort*; Jun 13 - 28

*Coat 2018, Date Night, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Fluffy Fits Collections Reissue Crafting*; Jun 13 - 21

*Valentine’s Jam Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony Reissue Crafting*; Jun 14 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Ocean View Wall & Floor, Classic Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Evil Elegance Wall & Floor Collections, Kick’s Vintage Camera Reissue Crafting*; Jun 15 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Skye’s Lavish Ball, White Gothic-rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 16 - 21

*Denim, Pastel Balloons, Gothic Rose, Ghoulish Gala, Regal Rose Garden, Dream Pastels Reissue Crafting*; Jun 17 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cyber Style Collection*; Jun 18 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Julian’s Stardust, Zell’s Aquarium Cookies Restock*; Jun 19 - 24

*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Jun 19 - 22

*Electropop Scavenger Hunt*; Jun 20 - 28

*Idle Beats with DJ KK, Punk Rock Rage, DJ KK’s Beat Booth Reissue Crafting*; Jun 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Hopkin’s Game Cookie Restock*; Jun 22 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Year’s Countdown, Snow Globe, Misty Scavenging Reissue Crafting*; Jun 23 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1f has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes
- Electropop Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Electric Aquarium, Starry Lights Reissue Crafting*; Jun 24 - Jul 7


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chief’s Fall Feels Cookie Restock*; Jun 25 - Jul 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Lucky’s Frightful Cookie Restock*; Jun 26 - Jul 3

*Muffy’s Creepy Cookie Restock*; Jun 27 - Jul 3

*New Animal Maps, HH Ranks, Normal Classes*; Jun 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Tropical Island Paradise Seasonal Event, Stamps*; Jun 29 - Jul 28

*Kapp’n’s Summer Resort Vacation Gardening Event*; Jun 29 (P1) Jul 3 (P2) - Jul 10

*Pop Quiz: Summer Memories*; Jun 29 - Jul 28

*Beachwear Collection 2021*; Jun 29 - Jul 29

*Summer Creatures*; Jun 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Roald’s Beach, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Jun 30 - Jul 7


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1g has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes
- Ocean Gem Goals
- O-Hare's Pool Cookie
- Terrain
- Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*O’Hare's Pool Cookie*; Jul 1 - Sep 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sunset Beach Terrain*; Jul 2


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Beachwear 2019, 2020 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 3 - 11

*Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 5 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pascal’s Kiddie Pool Reissue Crafting*; Jul 6 - 11


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sunflower Patch, Beach Resort Reissue Crafting*; Jul 7 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Port Resort, Poolside Reissue Crafting*; Jul 8 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Paradise Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 9 - 29


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you for keeping this up ❤

Totally gonna get the Harvey item, need my hippie homies


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Merry Mariner Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jul 10 - 17

*Ocean Gem Goals*; Jul 11 - 14

*BBQ Camp Fishing Tourney*; Jul 12 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Outdoor Adventurer Collection*; Jul 13 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1h has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HH Classes
- Eel Goals
- BBQ Camp Fishing Tourney
- Outdoor Adventurer Collection
- Harvey’s Wood Cabin
- Rex’s Food-Truck Cookie
- Greenhouse Scavenger Hunt
- Ellie’s Donut Cookie


----------



## Dunquixote

Snowesque said:


> There is another new announcement for today!
> 
> The datamine for update 4.2.1h has been released; please see the main post for details.
> Some of the previews are of the following;
> 
> - HH Classes
> - Eel Goals
> - BBQ Camp Fishing Tourney
> - Outdoor Adventurer Collection
> - Harvey’s Wood Cabin
> - Rex’s Food-Truck Cookie
> - Greenhouse Scavenger Hunt
> - Ellie’s Donut Cookie



I can’t wait for the hot dog truck if that is what the food truck cookie is and the donut cookies. 

Thanks for sharing the datamines .


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Harvey’s Wood Cabin*; Jul 14 - Aug 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Tropical Café*; Jul 15 - 28

*Country Patio Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jul 15 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rex’s Food-truck Cookie*; Jul 16 - Oct 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*All-Natural Camping Reissue Crafting*; Jul 17 - 24

*Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Jul 18 - 24

*Surprise Eel Goals*; Jul 19 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Greenhouse Scavenger Hunt*; Jul 20 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Jul 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lottie’s Moving Up*; Jul 22 - 31

*Floral Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 22 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Ellie’s Donut Cookie*; Jul 23 - Oct 21


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Audie’s Lemon, Beau’s Artisanal Cookies Restock*; Jul 24 - 29

*Sweet Wall & Floor, Jelly, Cool Scoop Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29

*Eloise’s Flapjack Cookie Restock*; Jul 26 - 29

*Marshal’s Pastry Cookie Restock*; Jul 26 - Aug 2


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Antique Wall & Floor, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Jul 27 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Hamlet’s Chilly, Dom’s Funfair Cookies Restock*; Jul 28 - Aug 2


----------



## Insulaire

Pocket Camp is unavailable until 2 AM EST while it undergoes maintenance


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Pascal’s Pearl Plunge Seasonal Event*; Jul 29 - Aug 28

*Pascal’s Deep-Sea Digs Gardening Event*; Jul 2 P1 Aug 2 P2 - Aug 9

*Pop Quiz: Seabed Whimsy*; Jul 29 - Aug 28

*Summer Vacation Vibes Log-in Bonuses*; Jul 29 - Aug 5


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.3.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New & changed features.
- HH Classes
- Stamps & Poses
- Deep-Sea Fantasy Terrain
- Marina's Mermaid Cookie
- Mystical Mermaid Collection
- Mermaid Castle
- Deep-Sea Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Event Previews


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Deep-sea Fantasy Terrain*; Jul 31


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Marina’s Mermaid Cookie*; Aug 1 - Oct 30

*Gardening Event P2*; Aug 2 - 9


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Mystical Mermaid Collection*; Aug 3 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Underwater World 1 & 2 Reissue Crafting*; Aug 4 - 20


----------



## Insulaire

It feels like it's been forever since there were reissued items, but maybe that's just because last month there were like two sets reissued seemingly every other day!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Mermaid Castle*; Aug 5 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Underwater World 3 & 4, Pirate Life Reissue Crafting*; Aug 6 - 20


----------



## Insulaire

Free Opal fortune cookie! Click on the red dinner plate icon in the side bar and accept!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new annoucements over the passed couple few days! 

*Francine’s Sea Cookie Restock*; Aug 7 - 20

*Rod’s Adventure Cookie Restock*; Aug 8 - 20

*Deep-Sea Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 9 - 20

*Opal’s Jewel-lab Cookie*; Aug 9 - ?


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.3.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HH Classes
- Summer Gem Bug Goals
- Giant Arapaima Goals
- Opal's Jewel-Lab Cookie
- Deep Sea Fishing Tourney
- Stayin' Cool Collection
- Summer Terrarium Scavenger Hunt
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Animals


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements of the passed couple days! 

*Summer Gem Bug Goals*; Aug 10 - 13

*Pearl-oyster Shell Plush (MyNintendo)*; Aug 10 - 28

*Deep Sea Fishing Tourney*; Aug 11 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Opal’s Jewel-lab Cookie*; Aug 12 - Nov 11


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Ocean Treasure*; Aug 13 - 28

*New Normal HH Classes*; Aug 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements of the passed couple days! 

*City Slickin’, Streetcar Travels Reissue Crafting*; Aug 14 - 20

*Wolfgang’s Cog Cookie Restock*; Aug 15 - 20

*Steampunk Collection Reissue Crafting*; Aug 16 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Old-School Autumn Reissue Crafting*; Aug 17 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope Reissue Crafting*; Aug 18 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Stayin’ Cool Collection*; Aug 19 - 29

*Giant Arapaima Goals*; Aug 19 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Terrarium Scavenger Hunt*; Aug 20 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passes few days!

*Aqua Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 21 - 29

*Terrarium Decor Reissue Crafting*; Aug 22 - 29

*Chill Hangout, Bubble Bonanza Reissue Crafting*; Aug 23 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookie Restock*; Aug 25 - 29


----------



## Insulaire

20 free leaf tickets today with the update


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today!

*Apollo’s Cinema Cookie Restock*; Aug 26 - Sep 26

*Villagers*; Aug 26


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

* Celestial Cookie Restock*; Aug 27 - Sep 3


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes, Rewards
- Creatures
- Reactions
- Leaf Mask
- Falling-Foliage Terrain
- Autumn Leaf-Peeping Picnic Seasonal Event
- Isabelle’s Lunar Lookout Gardening Event
- Celestial Festival Collection
- Blanche’s Inn Cookie
- Fall Scenery Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passes few days! 

*Cranston’s Temple Cookie Restock, Returning Event Classes*; Aug 28 - Sep 3

*My Nintendo Large Leafy Mask*; Aug 28 - Sep 28

*Autumn Leaf-Peeping Picnic Seasonal Event*; Aug 29 - Sep 28

*Isabelle’s Lunar Lookout Gardening Event*; Aug 29 - Sep 9

*Pop Quiz: Autumn Elegance*; Aug 29 - Sep 28

*Falling-Foliage Terrain*; Aug 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Celestial Festival Collection*; Aug 31 - Sep 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Blanche's Inn Cookie*; Sep 1 - Nov 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle’s Lunar Lookout Gardening Event Second Half*; Sep 2 - 9


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fall Scenery Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 3 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passes few days! 

*Gladys’s Camellia Cookie Restock*; Sep 4 - 13

*Chevre’s Serene Cookie Restock*; Sep 5 - 13

*Kimono Collection 2021, 2020, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 6 - 13

*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 7 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Sep 8 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Sep 9 - 13

*Update 4.4.1! Leaf Ticket x20 claimable*; Sep 9 - Oct 9


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Insect Orchestra Goals*; Sep 10 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passes few days!

*Maple-Leaf Zen Room Fishing Tourne*y; Sep 11 - 18

*Autumn-View Window Collection*; Sep 12 - 29

*Seasonal Memories 1 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 13 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- New HH Classes
- Insect Orchestra Goals
- Anatomical Murex Goals
- Maple Leaf Zen-Room Fishing Tourney
- Autumn-View Window Collection
- Olive’s Toadstool Cookie
- Admiring Autumn Event
- Autumn Orchard Scavenger Hunt
- Fruity Fall Outfit Collection
- Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Garden Gathering, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; Sep 14 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

* Hangout, Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting*; Sep 15 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*New Normal Classes*; Sep 16

*Creek Cooldown, Fireworks Reissue Crafting*; Sep 16 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Tranquil Tearoom Reissue Crafting*; Sep 17 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed few days!  

*Olive’s Toadstool Cookie*; Sep 18 - Dec 17

*Anatomical Murex Goals*; Sep 19 - 22

*Admiring Autumn Event*; Sep 19 - 28

*Pop Quiz: A Fruitful Fall*; Sep 19 - 28

*Seasonal Memories 2 Reissue Crafting*; Sep 19 - 28

*Autumn Orchard Scavenger Hunt*; Sep 20 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fruity Fall Outfit Collection*; Sep 1 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Forest Painting, Truffle Treasures, Fruit Party Reissue Crafting*; Sep 22 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Retro Café, Acorn Accruement, Vineyard Reissue Crafting*; Sep 23 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 24 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Far Out Fashion, Animal Apparel #1, Backpack, Autumn Art, Animal Apparel #2, Steampunk Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Sep 25 - 28

*Isabelle’s Leisure Tree Reissue Crafting*; Sep 26 - 28

*Carrie’s Apple, Maple’s Autumn Cookies Restock, HH Classes Reissue*; Sep 27 - Oct 4


----------



## Snowesque

There is a several new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Jack’s Pumpkin Party Seasonal Event*; Sep 29 - Oct 29

*Jack’s Fantastical Fable Gardening Event*; Sep 29 (P1) Oct 3 (P2) - Oct 10

*Pop Quiz: Hero’s Quest*; Sep 29 - Oct 29

*Heroic Adventure Series Terrain*; Sep 29

*Halloween Poses & Stamps*; Sep 29 - Nov 1

*Hero’s Quest Collection*; Sep 30 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Poncho’s Hero Cookie*; Oct 1 - Dec 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HH Classes
- Poses & Stamps
- Jack's Pumpkin Party Seasonal Event
- Jack's Fantastical Fable Gardening Event
- Hero's Quest Collection
- Poncho's Hero Cookie
- Heroic Adventure Terrain
- Jack's Throne of Darkness
- Mysterious Wall & Floor Collection
- My Nintendo Gift
- Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Hopkin’s Game Cookie Restock*; Oct 2 - 10

*Jack’s Throne of Darkness*; Oct 4 - Dec 3

*My Nintendo Halloween Face Paint*; Oct 4 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Mysterious Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 5 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Reissue Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Oct 6 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Garden Labyrinth, Potion Commotion, Gyroidite, Crystal (Pink), Crystal Reissue Crafting*; Oct 7 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chief’s Fall Cookie Restock*; Oct 8 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Kiki’s Black Cat Cookie Restock*; Oct 9 - Nov 1

*Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookies Restock, HH Classes Reissue*; Oct 10 - Nov 1

*Fruitful Harvest Goals*; Oct 11 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Starry Star Signs Fishing Tourney*; Oct 12 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.1c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes
- Black Ghost Goals
- Camper Skins
- Starry Star Signs Fishing Tourney
- Star Signs Dress Collection
- Queenie's Mystic Cookie
- Sweet Scavenger Haunt
- Spirited Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

*Star Signs Dress Collection*; Oct 13 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Starry Lights Reissue Crafting*; Oct 14 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Julian’s Stardust Cookie Restock*; Oct 15 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Raymond’s Scholar Cookie Restock*; Oct 16 - 21

*Queenie’s Mystic Cookie*; Oct 17 - Jan 15

*Pop Quiz: Mystery Manor*; Ocy 17 - 29

*Gothic Lace, Constellation Camper Skins*; Oct 18

*Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater Reissue Crafting*; Oct 19 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Black Ghost Goals*; Oct 20 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sweet Scavenger Haunt*; Oct 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*All Things Orange*; Oct 22 - 29

*Fright Night, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches, Jack’s Halloween Hunt Reissue Crafting*; Oct 22 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Mystical Halloween Magic, Creepy Candy Castle, Ghoulish Gala Reissue Crafting*; Oct 23 - Nov 1

*Spirited Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 24 - Nov 1

*Halloween Decor*; Oct 25 - Nov 5


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Brewster’s Coop, Elegance Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor*; Oct 26 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Enchanted Costume, Whimsy Valentine, Costume Party 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Oct 27 - Nov 1

*Villagers*; Oct 28

*Flick’s Bug Cage, C.J.’s Cooler, Tommy’s & Timmy’s Nook Inc. Banner, Tom Nook’s Office Table, Island Excursion Invite Reissue Crafting*; Oct 28 - Jan 11

*Olivia’s Whimsical, Apple’s Glazier, Julia’s Palace Cookies Restock*; Oct 29 - Nov 3


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HH Classes
- Villagers
- Fourth Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event
- Franklin's Harvest Festival Gardening Event
- Candlelit Creek Terrain
- Henry's Glamping Cookie
- Fall Knits and Plaid Collection
- Cottage Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Fourth Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event*; Oct 30 - Nov 29

*Franklin’s Harvest Festival Gardening Event*; Oct 30 (P1) Nov 3 (P2) - Nov 10

*Pop Quiz: Harvest Party*; Oct 30 - Nov 29

*Candlelit Creek Terrain*; Oct 31

*Henry’s Glamping Cookie*; Nov 1 - Jan 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fall Knits and Plaids Collection*; Nov 2 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

* Cool, Tranquil Wall & Floor, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Nov 4 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Goldie’s Library Cookie Restock*; Nov 6- 12

*BBQ Camp, All-Natural Camping, Ginkgo Terrace, Crisp Veggie Patch, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Nov 7 - 12

*Piper’s Sunbeam Cookie Restock*; Nov 8 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Butch’s Candlelite Cookie Restock*; Nov 9 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Lacewing Goals*; Nov 11 - 14

*Fall Fads, Eyes and Ears, Classic Wig, Wiggin’ Out Reissue Crafting*; Nov 11 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Feature Changes
- Regular Gifts
- HH Classes
- Stamps & Poses
- Lacewing Goals
- Threadfin Trevally Goals
- Tea-Olive Room Fishing Tourney
- Ursala’s Bouquet Cookie
- Fall Florals Outfit Collection
- Comfy Quilt Scavenger Hunt
- Gifts for All


----------



## Snowesque

There's another new announcement for today! 

*Tea-Olive Room Fishing Tourney*; Nov 12 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

* Bouquet Cookie*; Nov 13 - Feb 11

*Maggie’s Florist Cookie Restock*; Nov 14 - 29

*Cottage Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 15 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Botanical Bliss*; Nov 16 - 29

*Feline Friendly, Classic Wall & Floor, Antique Wall & Floor, Chill Greenhouse, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt Reissue Crafting* ; Nov 16 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Fall Florals Outfit Collection*; Nov 17 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Celeste’s Café Corner, Leif’s Flower Stand*; Nov 18 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Busking Park, Streetcar Travels, Misty Scavengings, Sidewalk Showstopper, City Slickin’ Reissue Crafting*; Nov 19 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Threadfin Trevally Goals*; Nov 20 - 23

*Fourth-anniv. Flower Art Gift-for-All, Poses*; Nov 20

*Stamps*; Nov 20 - Dec 6

*Comfy Quilt Scavenger Hunt*; Nov 21 - 29

T*hird-Anniversary Celebration, Pastel Balloons, Dreamy Pastels, 2nd Anniversary Celebration, Blue Jazz Session, Regal Rose Garden, Anniversary Celebration, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, First Anniversary Gardening Reissue Crafting*; Nov 22 - Dec 6


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Vesta’s Chic, Stitch’s Patch, Tia’s Rosewater Cookies Restock*; Nov 24 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Sable’s Knitting Table, Mable’s Vintage Corner, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Look-Alike Reissue Crafting*; Nov 25 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Tasha’s Hip-rose, Kitt’s Plushie, Agnes’s Grand, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Nana’s Glazen, Dotty’s Tea-party, Wendy’s Snowy, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 6


----------



## Snowesque

There's several new announcements from the passed few days! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 


Angel Wing Clam Goals
Shari's Cottage Cookie
Favorite Toys Collection
Villagers
Jingle's Toy Day Treasures
Jingle's Merry Market
Bianca's Lights Cookie
Frozen Forest Terrain
Rotating Toy Day Tree
Festive Fawns & Felines Collection
Snowfall Wall & Floor Collection
Upcoming Events

*Shari’s Cottage Cookie*; Nov 27 - Feb 25

*Favorite Toys Collection*; Nov 28 - Dec 28

*Villagers*; Nov 29

*Felicity’s Kitty, Pecan’s House, Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique Cookies Restock*; Nov 29 - Dec 6

*Cozy Knits, Old-School Autumn, Royal Party, and Time-Lapse Window Reissue Crafting*; Nov 29 - Dec 6


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements for today! 

*Jingle’s Toy Day Treasures*; Nov 30 - Dec 28

*Jingle’s Merry Market*; Nov 30 (P1) Dec 4 (P2) - Dec 11

*Pop Quiz: Twinkling Toy Day*; Nov 30 - Dec 28

*Frozen Forest Terrain*; Nov 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Bianca’s Lights Cookie*; Dec 1 - Mar 1


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Flurry’s Powdered, Fauna’s Toy Day Cookies Restocked*; Dec 2 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Rotating Toy Day Tree*; Dec 3 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Past Toy Day Gifts, Jingle’s Floral Festivities, Kringle Mingle with Jingle, Toy Day Decor Reissue Crafting*; Dec 5 - 26

*Clocktower Carillon, Merry Toy Day, Jingle’s Holiday Balloon, Reissue Wall & Floor, Royal Blue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Dec 6 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Toy Day Solfège Bells, Glowing Garden, Toy Day Clothing, Regal Toy Day, Holiday 2017 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 7 - 26

*Rhonda’s Holiday Cookie Restock*; Dec 8 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Erik’s Workshop Cookie Restock*; Dec 9 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Festive Fawns & Felines Collection*; Dec 10 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Snowfall Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 11 - 29

*Angel Wing Clam Goals*; Dec 12 - 15

*Illuminated Trees*; Dec 13 - 20

*Styled-Up Wig, Coat 2018, Warm Winter Style, Festive Fun Wall & Floor, Toy Day Party, Colorful Memory, Rover’s Garden Safari, Brewster’s Winter Cote Reissue Crafting*; Dec 14 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2d has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;


Lanternfly Goals
Illuminated Trees
Jingle's Toy Day Gifts
Angelic Adornment Collection
Willow's Winged Cookie
Rustic Holiday Wall & Floor Collection
*Egbert’s Cozy Cookie Restock*; Dec 15 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Jingle’s Toy Day Gifts*; Dec 16 - 23

*Angelic Adornment Collection*; Dec 17 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Pop Quiz: Lovely Lights*; Dec 18 - 28

*Willow’s Winged Cookie*; Dec 18 - Mar 18

*Rustic Holiday Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 19 - 29

*Towering Toy Day Tree, Fluffy Fits, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp; Feather Fantasia, Feather Fury Reissue Crafting*; Dec 20 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements for today! 

*Lanternfly Goals*; Dec 21 - 24

*Stella’s Sleepy, Judy’s Blooming Cookies Restock*; Dec 21 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Winter Candlelight*; Dec 22 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Colton’s Gilded Cookie Restock*; Dec 23 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement for today! 

*Cozy Holiday Scarf*; Dec 24


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Celia’s Chapel Cookie Restock*; Dec 25 - Jan 3

*Whitney’s Rose Cookie Restock*; Dec 26 - Jan 3

*Broccolo’s Band Cookie Restock*; Dec 27 - Jan 3


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcements for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2e has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

Stamps
Harlequin Shrimp Goals
Villagers
New Year's Snow
Tortimer's Origami Party
Snowy Camellia Garden
Mythical Kimono Collection
Shino’s Shrine Cookie
Winter Zen Wall & Floor Collection
Kaleidoscope Rug Collection
Upcoming Previews


----------



## Snowesque

There's another few new announcements for today! 

*Snowy Camellia Series*; Dec 28

*Roald’s Beach Cookie Restock*; Dec 28 - Jan 3

*Rotating Sushi Buffet, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Hanafuda Hangout, Haunted Garden, Elegant Aquarium, Creek Cooldown, Tranquil Tearoom, Garden Gathering, Camellia Zen, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; Dec 28 - Jan 11


----------



## Snowesque

There's a few new announcements for today! 

*New Year’s Snow*; Dec 29 - Jan 26

*Tortimer’s Origami Party*; Dec 29 (P1) Jan 2 (P2) - Jan 9

*Pop Quiz; Zen New Year*; Dec 29 - Jan 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a couple new announcements for today! 

*City Living Wall & Floor, Red-Carpet Luxury, New Year’s Countdown, Fireworks, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Past New Year’s Gifts, Rock Fest, New Year’s 2018 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 30 - Jan 4

*Filbert’s Rocket Cookie Restock*; Dec 30 - Jan 3


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Poses, Rosie’s Pop-star, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock*; Dec 31 - Jan 3

*Stamps*; Dec 31 - Jan 26

*Mythical Kimono Collection*; Dec 31 - Feb 1


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements over the passed days! 

*Shino’s Shrine Cookie*; Jan 1 - Apr 1

*Winter Zen Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 3 - Feb 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Ninja Stealth Costume Collection, Tranquil Tone Outfits, Kimonos 2019, 2021, & 2020, 2019, Yukatas 2018 & 2019 Reissue Crafting*;
Jan 4 - 11

*New Year’s Wig Collection, Tasteful Kimono, Elegant Kimono Rerelease*; Jan 4 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Redd’s Mask Emporium, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Jan 5 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Snake’s Ninja Cookie Restock*; Jan 6 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Jan 7 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements over the passed days! 

*Annalisa’s Calm, Lolly’s Celestial Cookies Restock*; Jan 8 - 12

*Gladys’s Camellia, Cranston’s Temple, Chevre’s Serene Cookies Restock*; Jan 9 - 12

*Harlequin Shrimp Goals*; Jan 10 - 13

*Tranquil Castle Keep, Fall Scenery Wall & Floor, Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*;
Jan 10 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements over the passed days! 

*Glimmering Ice Plaza*; Jan 11 - 18

*Ice Palace Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 12 - Feb 1

*Bundle-Up Collection*; Jan 13 - Feb 1


----------



## Snowesque

There's another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.4.2f has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;


HH Classes
Ice Crystal Goals
Glimmering Ice Plaza
Ice Palace Wall & Floor Collection
Bundle-Up Collection
Fang's Sterling Cookie
Frosty Feast


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Fang’s Sterling Cookie*; Jan 14 - Apr 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is new announcements over the passed days! 

*Pop Quiz: Icy Bites*; Jan 15 - Jan 26

*Snow Sparkle Collection, Label’s Crystal Tree, Snowfall Snowman, Snow Folks, Ice Park, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney , Snow Festival Reissue Crafting*; Jan 15 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Kaleidoscope Rug Collection*; Jan 18 - Fab 1


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Ice Crystal Goals*; Jan 19 - 22

*Sprinkle’s Crystal, Hamlet’s Chilly Cookies Restock*; Jan 19 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Frosty Feast*; Jan 20 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Chill Hangout, Knitted, Crystal Reissue Crafting*; Jan 21 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There is new announcements over the passed days! 

*Zell’s Aquarium Cookie Restock*; Jan 22 - 25

*Francine’s Sea Cookie Restock*; Jan 23 - 26

*Skye’s Lavish Ball Cookie Restock*; Jan 24 - 27

*Traditional Clothing, Lunar New Year Wall & Floor, Lively Lunar New Year*; Jan 25 - Feb 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Dom’s Funfair, Mitzi’s Aviary, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Jan 26 - Feb 1


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 5.0.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Rosy Maple Moth Goals
Throwing Beans Pose
Vintage Valentine
Celeste’s Chocolate Terrace
Chocolate Forest
Gourmet Chocolatier Collection
Kitty’s Chocolatier Cookie
Cocoa Wall & Floor Collection
Chocolate-Bar Gifts
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is new announcements over the passed days! 

*Gourmet Chocolatier Collection*; Jan 30 - Feb 27

*Villagers*; Jan 31

*Kitty’s Chocolate Cookie*; Feb 1 - May 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Scattering Pose*; Feb 2 - 4

*The Cocoa Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 2 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Eloise’s Flapjack Cookie Restock*; Feb 3 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Beau’s Artisanal Cookie Restock*; Feb 4 - 15

*Whimsy Valentine, Date Night, Valentine Rose, Valentine’s 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Feb 4 - 15

*My Sweetest Friend Event, Stamp 2022*; Feb 4 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! 

*Olivia’s Whimsical Cookie Restock, Valentine’s Memories, Valentine’s Jam Session, Crystal Collection (Pink) Reissue Crafting*; Feb 5 - 15

*Ellie’s Donut Cookie Restock, Confectionery, Gingerbread Forest, Cute Confections Shop, Chocolate Box, Honeycomb Home Reissue Crafting*; Feb 6 - 15

*Seasonal Memories Reissue Crafting*; Feb 7 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's some new announcements for today! 

*Rosy Maple Moth Goal*s; Feb 8 - 11

*Choco Café Wall & Floor, Sweet Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Feb 8 - 18

*Beardo’s Sleuth Cookie Pack*; Feb 8 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Priceless Jewels Exhibit*; Feb 9 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Haute Heist*; Feb 10 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Beardo’s Sleuth Cookie*; Feb 11 - May 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 5.0.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;


HH Classes
Priceless Jewels Exhibit
Haute Heist Collection
Beardo’s Sleuth Cookie
Stately Wall & Floor Collection
Cozy Canine Room
Camper Paint
Waggin’ Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! *

Apollo’s Cinema, Raymond’s Scholar Cookies Restock*; Feb 12 - 18

*Stately Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 13 - 27

*Marshal’s Pastry, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Feb 14 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Stylin’ Cityscape, Chiv-Plaid Room Reissue Crafting*; Feb 15 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Brewster’s Coop, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope, Harvey’s Wood Cabin Reissue Crafting*; Feb 16 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Feb 17 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Cozy Canine Room*; Feb 18 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! *

Kitty Corner Reissue Crafting*; Feb 19 - 26

*Bow-wow Bus, Stately Red Camper Paint*; Feb 20

*Waggin’ Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 20 - 27

*Gloria’s Starlit, Hopkin’s Game Cookies Restock*; Feb 21 - Mar 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Bob’s Circus, Kiki’s Black Cat Cookies Restock*; Feb 22 - Mar 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Roscoe’s Diner Cookie Restock, Feline Friendly, Animal Apparel Collection #1 & #2 Reissue Crafting*; Feb 23 - Mar 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Rex’s Food-truck Cookie Restock*; Feb 24 - Mar 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Wolfgang’s Cog, Julian’s Stardust Cookies Restock*; Feb 25 - Mar 2


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! 

*Villagers*; Feb 26

*Floral Fairy Forest*; Feb 26

*Poses & Stamps*; Feb 26 - Mar 29

*Sweet Spring Garden*; Feb 27 - Mar 29

*Leif’s Flower Frolic*; Feb 27 (P1) Mar 3 (P2) - Mar 10

*Flower Fairy Collection*; Feb 28 - Mar 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Mint’s Tea-shop Cookie*; Mar 1 - May 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Bonbon’s Bunny, Piper’s Sunbeam Cookies Restock*; Mar 2 - 14


----------

